# Flotsam ?



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

From BBC Scotland -
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/7164220.stm


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

and all they have to do is contact *Ships Nostalgia* (Jester)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

a beer fermentation tank..................

you think any one of us wud have got that one..............


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

I wonder what the deposit is on one of those.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Would'nt like to have to take it back to the ' offy ' (Jester)


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

BBC Scotland 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/7165151.stm


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

Is it perchance a firkin?? (Jester)


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Firkin big one - maybe it's a yellow submarine


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi Binnacle.
And the crew didn't notice?
Doesn't say much for modern day watch keeping, should that be the case...


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

Perhaps they were just 'looking the other way!'...


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

(singing)just one CORNETTO give it to me [=P]


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Wonder if there is a deposit on it paid when retuned!!


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

99 beer fermentation tanks on the wall...


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

bearsie, after consuming what was in the tank, the crew were incapable of watching it?


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/7170297.stm

One of 6 lost overboard in the Channel ..........


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

So were the other 5 found on various beaches or are they still floating around?


----------

